# what was your 1st snake



## jesse2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

hello evreyone i would like to now what was evreyones first snake and if you dont have it no more just pick a snake mine was a bredli but now ive got a childreni ok.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 11, 2009)

My first snake was a diamond python. First thing it ever did was bite me. Can't blame it.


----------



## TA1PAN (Oct 11, 2009)

blonde spotted,i wana getting a black and gold jungle next.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 11, 2009)

its gonna be a bredli, lovely snakes


----------



## aussiesnakes (Oct 11, 2009)

i got childrens and darwins .


----------



## snowsnake (Oct 11, 2009)

my first snake was a 5ft coastal, she is the most placid snake i own


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 11, 2009)

Coastal Carpets for me.


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2009)

mine was a brisbane carpet(coastal carpet.) the best snake i have ever had.


----------



## Londos1990 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine was BHP never bitten yet...... *Touch wood*


----------



## gazman (Oct 11, 2009)

mine was a bredli, and she was fiesty as at the start, but now that shes older, shes placid as! as my photo will show..


----------



## gazman (Oct 11, 2009)

here they are


----------



## gazman (Oct 11, 2009)

maybe not????? hmm, ok, in my profile then....


----------



## blakehose (Oct 11, 2009)

mines a MD, great little snake. next will be a olive or bhp. then some woma's


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Female childereni called Jade.
She bit when she was a hatchling, as all youngsters do, but never aggressively.
Now she's a lovely, calm snake of three years old.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 11, 2009)

Coastal Carpet Python and she is an absolute darling, couldn't ask for a more laid back first snake


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 11, 2009)

A BEAUTIFUL little MD girl!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Oct 11, 2009)

It was 1987 and the species was diamond python - Her name was Dracula.


----------



## 483996 (Oct 11, 2009)

mine was a 2m coastal she is the best first snake.and also a spotted that just wants to get out every knight.


----------



## fraser1980 (Oct 11, 2009)

Childrens had it bout an hour be four it
made a break for it never to be seen again


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 11, 2009)

Motley cornsnake.

-Will


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 11, 2009)

i had a coastal carpet as my first it didn't last long though.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 11, 2009)

Atherton Jungle - beautiful girl, very placid


----------



## keeper (Oct 11, 2009)

My first reptile was a Darwin Carpet Missy which doesnt really suit as it turns out Missy is a he. So we found out when we introduced it to another for breeding last year but the name has stuck


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragon1 said:


> Female childereni called Jade.
> She bit when she was a hatchling, as all youngsters do, but never aggressively.
> Now she's a lovely, calm snake of three years old.



dude my first snake is a bredli named Jade.. sick name


----------



## Renagade (Oct 12, 2009)

a bredli, i was looking after it for an extended period of time... he live 2 doors down now so i still get to see him.


----------



## candycaine (Oct 12, 2009)

mine was my big cape york female thats gravid at the moment bought her 5 years ago.

here's a pic of her now


----------



## Ishah (Oct 12, 2009)

My first was a Childrens Python


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 12, 2009)

my first snake was a spotted 4 moths ago , then came the jungle - then 2 brisbane coastals - and then my 2nd spotted 2 weeks ago


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

Ishah said:


> My first was a Childrens Python



same


----------



## miss2 (Oct 12, 2009)

trouser


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2009)

miss2 said:


> trouser


 
I like your style 

Mine was a coastal carpet.


----------



## Serpentor (Oct 12, 2009)

First one I ordered was an Olive. First one I recieved was a coastal carpet as a present from my girlfriend. Talk about jumping into the hobby!


----------



## MZ33YO (Oct 12, 2009)

My Blonde Mac


----------



## Kris (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a Collared Whip Snake as a first pet snake when I was 11.
Kris.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 12, 2009)

bredli, sweetest boy EVER!!!!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

jungle carpet python !


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 12, 2009)

Broome local Stimmi, hopefully some time early next year. Just started getting into snakes so i don't have one yet.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragon1 said:


> Female childereni called Jade.
> She bit when she was a hatchling, as all youngsters do, but never aggressively.
> Now she's a lovely, calm snake of three years old.


 
What a coincidence, I have a twin sister called Jade. She also bit as an infant and I have a lovely photo of myself with a bite mark on my cheek to prove it. But unlike your python, it was always aggressively! :lol:


----------



## mattG (Oct 12, 2009)

a psycho spotted followed by a coastal a few weeks later..


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 12, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> my first snake was a spotted 4 moths ago , then came the jungle - then 2 brisbane coastals - and then my 2nd spotted 2 weeks ago



ahaha its a bit like that aye...first Bredli a month ago...2nd Bredli 2 weeks ago.....cant wait till this seasons eggs hatch and i can get an olive or woma


----------



## greeny1 (Oct 12, 2009)

coastal


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 12, 2009)

fraser1980 said:


> Childrens had it bout an hour be four it
> made a break for it never to be seen again


 
:cry: that sucks, how long ago did it happen?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine was "cuddles" he was the most placid beautiful Water Python eva.


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Oct 12, 2009)

childrenss start of this year lol


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 12, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> ahaha its a bit like that aye...first Bredli a month ago...2nd Bredli 2 weeks ago.....cant wait till this seasons eggs hatch and i can get an olive or woma


 yup very adictive , as soon as this seasons eggs hatch ill be buying atleast 1[ but id say more then one] woma and an olive or 2


----------



## jesse2000 (Oct 12, 2009)

who owlse wants to tell us what there first snakes were you can show pics if you want


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 12, 2009)

keeper said:


> My first reptile was a Darwin Carpet Missy which doesnt really suit as it turns out Missy is a he. So we found out when we introduced it to another for breeding last year but the name has stuck



haha, I called my beardy Jub-Jub when i got it because i was positive it was a 'HE'.
Well turns out he is a she and i don't know what i should change her name too. Might just stick with jubjub.

My first snake was a bredli, most placid snake i have come across, then i got a jungle and a Darwin that i swear are the spawn of Satan. Bite like you wouldn't believe, but the biting gives them character and i would not sell them for the life of me.


----------



## squishi (Oct 12, 2009)

i thirst organised a diamond but then my partner said "i really want an olive" so i got both the olive arrived 10 minutes before we got our diamond


----------



## Lozza (Oct 12, 2009)

MissMoreliaMagic said:


> Mine was "cuddles" he was the most placid beautiful Water Python eva.


LOL my first was a water python but he definitely wasn't placid


----------



## spydalover (Oct 12, 2009)

childrens python at the start of this year since then its tagged me three times


----------



## MatE (Oct 12, 2009)

Eastern small blotched was my first and she turned into a little biatch,i sold her and have never owned a small python since.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2009)

diamond


----------



## morgs202 (Oct 12, 2009)

spotted. He's 13 yrs old now!


----------



## Razon (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a tiger snake, wild caught really really placid


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Oct 12, 2009)

<i> childrens D


----------



## jdonly1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Coastal carpets


----------



## jakethomas (May 18, 2010)

Jakethesnake a green tree snake.


----------



## jacorin (May 18, 2010)

ours is kalindi...a W.A. stimson


----------



## thals (May 18, 2010)

Blonde spotted female aka bitey bitch lol


----------



## liney (May 18, 2010)

Mine ia a South Western Carpet for obvious reasons- brilliant nature, my 2 year old loves him and the snake is the same age as him.


----------



## Travisty (May 18, 2010)

Mine was a Bredli, was only going to get one but ended up going home with two


----------



## Megzz (May 18, 2010)

Mines a stimmie


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 18, 2010)

My 1st fella was a Darwin...


----------



## snakeman478 (May 18, 2010)

NT water pythons (2)


----------



## Snowman (May 18, 2010)

South west carpet


----------



## womapyth (May 18, 2010)

Adult small-eyed snakes x 7. In 1962 well before there was any legislation to worry about.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 18, 2010)

Diamond python, was such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## PSimmo (May 18, 2010)

Tennant Creek Stimmmie


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 18, 2010)

4.5 foot snappy bitch coastal, followed by a placid darwin then a coastal hatchie and am picking up a 4 foot coastal male in a week or so, thats only in the first 5 months


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2010)

YF Whippy as a kid, though my first legal snake was a stimmy...


----------



## Silver (May 18, 2010)

Mine is a Darwin, and it's fantastic


----------



## mark83 (May 18, 2010)

Diamond


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 18, 2010)

Mine was a Coastal Carpet Python


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2010)

Had Dragons for a year. Bought a hatchie coastal on Thursday, after handeling her at the SOFAR meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 18, 2010)

My first snake was a Stimsons python that I bought 7 years ago. 
Best little snake ever, hasn't bitten me since he was 3 months old, will never part with him.


----------



## Bez84 (May 18, 2010)

My first snake was a 9 foot diamond python girl who died a few years ago, she was a gentle giant and sparked my love of diamonds.


----------



## Robo1 (May 18, 2010)

Mine was a Coastal


----------



## nevtalath (May 18, 2010)

Mine was a stimson, and she's a fairly placid little thing


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (May 18, 2010)

Diamond  and i love her to bits


----------



## cockney red (May 18, 2010)

European Grass Snake


----------



## Kylerules999 (May 18, 2010)

My first was a Bredli


----------



## hypochondroac (May 18, 2010)

Chondro.


----------



## Amby_Purr (May 18, 2010)

mine is a spotted - still a baby


----------



## waikare (May 18, 2010)

yearling b/g jungle was my first


----------



## pinkmus (May 18, 2010)

Motley cornsnake.

-Will


----------



## Inkage (May 18, 2010)

A baby red belly i found in the shed..


----------



## guff_man (May 18, 2010)

Mine was a hatchling spotted, then got a coastal, now about to get a BHP


----------



## Snakewoman (May 18, 2010)

My first was a spotted python that I got last May. She was nice at the shop, but she was only pretending. :lol: I still like her though, she lives in an enclosure in my room.


----------



## bluereptile (May 18, 2010)

cape york carpet


----------



## Jakee (May 18, 2010)

*Childreni Python*


----------



## Snakeman97404 (May 18, 2010)

Olive Python


----------



## -Peter (May 19, 2010)

Lowlands Copperhead, _Austrelaps superbus, _back in the 60's last century,


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2010)

A little whip snake found in Burwood and kept in a tank near my bed when i was about 7 years old, about 1970..
Then a baby tiger snake, found in a woodheap at my Auntie Pats place in Rosebud Vic, followed by assorted copperheads and small eyed snakes.
The first snake i actually bought was a brown tree snake in the mid 70s and i finally got a python when i was about 17, it was a jungle that was cheap because it had bitten an exotic dancer during her routine in a club in the city.


----------



## Steve-83 (May 21, 2010)

Yearling jungle


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2010)

First one i kept was a little western brown that i used to carry around in my pocket. I stopped carrying it around when i found out it was a brown.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2010)

our first snake is a northern tablelands jungle python. her name is Elvira she is black and gold...and very stylish


----------



## bluewater (May 21, 2010)

first a stimmi, then a pair of jungles, then a darwin, and finally a woma.
all in 16 months


----------



## mebebrian (May 22, 2010)

Coastals!


----------



## SouthSydney (May 22, 2010)

Children's Python..Still have it now..Plus many many more snakes now lol..


----------



## Noxious (May 22, 2010)

Little wc stimsons python.


----------



## beney_boy (May 23, 2010)

a hatchie childrens, a month later a 3ft coastal, 2 months later a juvi coastal, (2 sand monitors, 11 green tree frogs) and then a bhp, who knows what i will get at the auction at the VHS meeting.


----------



## Kenshin (May 23, 2010)

goulds hooded snake when i was younger followed by a one eyed stimsons i caught called popeye, first legal snakes owned adult pair of olives followed by yearling pair of darwins


----------



## jeramie85 (May 24, 2010)

mine was a coastal carpet the one and only python i ever bought from a pet shop and learnt very quickly to check the temp in the cages when buying as it was calm and friendlyish till i got it home and had it in proper temps....... i no longer have him


----------



## Scotty99 (Sep 15, 2010)

WA Stimson python is me first.


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 16, 2010)

MD 4mths ago now have a pair of adult olives as well ..eyeing up a few more


----------



## Dragon-Nut (Sep 16, 2010)

Wheatbelt Stimmies from Snake Ranch called "Eve". She is the most placid snake ever, not once has she bitten me, ever! And she comes over to me and "sniffs" my hand, then crawls up for a bit of handling time. I swear she knows me! Then once she's tired, she'll have a rest and a snooze on my arm. Most awesome snake!


----------



## beeman (Sep 16, 2010)

A wild caught Murray Darling about 30 years ago!


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 16, 2010)

My first snake was a Coastal there just the most placid snakes look great too


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 16, 2010)

my first was a spotted python (Antaresia Maculosa)
he has a perfect temperament and i would trust him with absolute anyone!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 16, 2010)

Childrens Python.......Back then it was listed as Liasis Maculosa on my permit!!


----------



## percey39 (Sep 16, 2010)

Olive python


----------



## Tristan (Sep 16, 2010)

stimson python that escaped  still have not found it 

now a SWCP, next Woma or BHP


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 16, 2010)

i would really love 2 see a pic.


morgs202 said:


> spotted. He's 13 yrs old now!


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 16, 2010)

aww that sux i would be devo if i lost my stimmy, i will keep an eye out for ya..lol


Tristan said:


> stimson python that escaped  still have not found it
> 
> now a SWCP, next Woma or BHP


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 16, 2010)

It might of been a tree snake or a whip snake. All I know is I walked out of the gate to go to school and there was a massive jumble of snakes twirling around so I grabbed one and kept it.

First legal one was a Coastal I still have now


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 16, 2010)

My first snake was a Port Macquarie python. I still have her, have had her 4 years. She is now 7yr old. Never ever bitten or attempted to. She has had 2 clutches - all 100% hatched. Here is a photo of her. Her name's OPALS.


----------



## pauldani (Sep 18, 2010)

Just brought my very first one home today.... Atherton Python, to join the 6 Beardies & 2 Gippsland Water Dragons.... I'm in LOVE


----------



## D3pro (Sep 18, 2010)

that one was my first


----------



## Ingrid (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus.. MD. Keeps me on my toes. Had him about 3 months.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 18, 2010)

i got a jungle carpet python had him for a month now still bites me at every chance


----------



## zulu (Sep 18, 2010)

First snake i kept was a smalleyed snake back in the 1960s.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 18, 2010)

My very first snake was 2 Childrens Pythons that l got in August 1989.


----------



## JDC88 (Sep 18, 2010)

Rocky Downs Woma... Awesome snake thanks to Ray from KBE Pythons


----------



## GSMenardi (Sep 18, 2010)

A lovely little Murray Darling carpet python in November last year, sadly it turned out she was sold to me sick she died a couple of weeks ago after being a real trooper and hanging on for months.


----------



## woody101 (Sep 18, 2010)

Diamond intergrade  awesome little girl neva bitten


----------



## Min.Min (Sep 18, 2010)

psycho little spotted followed by childrens - wow what a difference


----------



## c0nn0r (Sep 19, 2010)

Murray darling.. Got this morning .. Gotten bitten once, but shes only like 7-8 months, so cant blame her.


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 19, 2010)

brown tree snake


----------



## snakelover33 (Nov 27, 2010)

mine was a woma python, his placid named A.J


----------



## snake_lover (Nov 27, 2010)

a coastal carpet and a murray darling


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 27, 2010)

pair of hypo bredli from baden (cheers baden)


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 27, 2010)

My first snake was a Stimpson's Python but it died two weeks after I bought it. then I got a Bredli and I still have him today. ;-)


----------



## Leesa (Nov 27, 2010)

My first snake is a beautiful darwin carpet python. I'm looking at purchasing a 2nd snake. Need advice as I'm not sure if I should get a coastal or a cape york?


----------



## chase77 (Nov 27, 2010)

A stimson i got today. ya for me. A hypo Bredli and a blonde mac are next on my list.


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 27, 2010)

Dugite then Tigers....got my first python as a teenager.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 28, 2010)

My father got me my first snake when i was a very young, 1986- it was a Murray Darling from near Forbes N.S.W and she passed in 2002, best snake i ever had.


----------



## thals (Nov 28, 2010)

My first snake was a lil spotted bitch :lol:


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine was a palmerston Jungle, good choice to =)


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 28, 2010)

Spotted python


----------

